# Pomoc Techniczna - pośmiejmy się :D

## Yatmai

Wiem, że nie należy ludzi w konia robić, ale niektórzy aż się proszą o to, więc nie mogłem się powstrzymać. Kupiłem niedawno oryginalną grę Prince of Persia: Warrior Within, wszystko oczywiście działa, gra się świetnie. Tylko nie byłbym sobą gdyby nie przemówiło moje lenistwo, że nie chce mi się za każdym razem na windziaka przełączać, więc wziąłem Wine w obroty. 

Problem jest taki, że przed uruchomieniem gry uruchamiany jest jakiś durny program testujący konfiguracje i cały szkopuł polega na tym, że wykrywa mi 0MB na karcie graficznej. No to wziąłem przeglądarkę, napisałem maila do pomocy technicznej:

 *Quote:*   

> Witam,
> 
> kupiłem niedawno Prince of Persia: Warrior Within (które niestety ktoś przetłumaczył na "Dusza Wojownika" :/ ) i mam taki problem z uruchomieniem programu. Otóż na samym początku pojawia się okno gdzie sprawdza się parametry komputera. Niestety wartość w polu pamięci video wykrywa na 0, mimo, iż mam GeForce 6600GT 128 MB.
> 
> Mam zainstalowane najnowsze sterowniki nVidii, poza tym inne gry jak Quake4 czy Unreal Tournament 2K4, również wymagające w miarę dobrej karty graficznej działają doskonale, więc tu ciała daje ewidentnie program testujący komputer. Da się to jakoś, nie wiem, obejść, wyłączyć czy oszukać ?
> ...

 

Oczywiście pierwsze co otrzymałem to:

 *Quote:*   

> Witamy,
> 
> Dziekujemy za skontaktowanie sie z Serwisem Technicznym firmy Cenega Poland.
> 
> Zgloszenie zostalo przez nas przyjete, a odpowiedz na nie zostanie przez nas
> ...

 

Nie wiem czy mają taki zalew zgłoszeń czy tak głęboko mają klientów w dupie, że trzeba im 5 dni na przeczytanie głupiego maila, ale zapytam ich o to później  :Very Happy: 

Niemniej dostaje odpowiedź:

 *Quote:*   

> Witam,
> 
> Poprosimy o raport z programu diagnostycznego dxdiag (Start -> Uruchom ->
> 
> dxdiag -> [OK] -> Zapisz Wszystkie Informacje). Powstaly w ten sposób plik
> ...

 

I na tak błyskotliwą odpowiedź potrzebowali 11 dni... No jestem ciekawy czy tyle w robocie grają na kompach, piją, czy w ogóle pojawiają się co 2 tygodnie  :Very Happy: 

Swoją drogą, trzeba by ich tam dalej powkręcać, bo faktycznie chciałbym to odpalić na Wine. Problem tylko w tym, że Wine ma już zaimplementowane funkcje najnowszego DirectX, ale nie znalazłem tam programu dxdiag. Niestety jak rozmawiałem kiedyś z developerem to powiedział mi, że w Wine nie można zainstalować zewnętrznego dx'a więc zrobiła mi się martwa pętla.

Szczęśliwie dało się skopiować dxdiag i kilka bibliotek z windziaka, więc w końcu to poleciało. 

Generalnie co dostałem przysporzyło mi kolejnego problemu. Oczywiście nie wszyscy muszą się znać na kompach, jednak pomoc techniczna to jednak powinna mieć to w małym paluszku.... Powinna, bo w skrócie przesłałem im:

```
------------------

System Information

------------------

Time of this report: 11/23/2006, 21:00:07

       Machine name: zeratul

   Operating System: Windows 2000 Professional (

5.0, Build 2195) Service Pack 4

           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)

System Manufacturer: n/a

       System Model: n/a

               BIOS: n/a

          Processor: AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 2800+,  MMX,  3DNow, ~2.4GHz

             Memory: 504MB RAM

          Page File: 0MB used, 1652MB available

        Windows Dir: c:\windows

    DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0903)

DX Setup Parameters: Not found

     DxDiag Version: 

5.03.0001.0904 32bit Unicode

(...)

---------------

Display Devices

---------------

        Card name: X11 Windowing System

     Manufacturer: 

        Chip type: 

         DAC type: 

       Device Key: Enum\

   Display Memory: 131.0 MB

     Current Mode: 1152 x 864 (32 bit) (50Hz)

          Monitor: X11 Windowing System

  Monitor Max Res: 

      Driver Name: 

   Driver Version:  ()

      DDI Version: 8

(...)

-------------

Sound Devices

-------------

            Description: output

 Default Sound Playback: Yes

 Default Voice Playback: Yes

            Hardware ID: 

        Manufacturer ID: 2

             Product ID: 104

                   Type: VXD

            Driver Name: winealsa.drv

         Driver Version:  ()

 (...)

        Manufacturer ID: 2

             Product ID: 104

                   Type: VXD

            Driver Name: winealsa.drv

         Driver Version:  ()

      Driver Attributes: Final Retail

            WHQL Logo'd: No

(...)

  Default Sound Capture: No

  Default Voice Capture: No

            Driver Name: winealsa.drv

         Driver Version:  ()

      Driver Attributes: Final Retail

          Date and Size: , 0 bytes

              Cap Flags: 0x20

           Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

```

X11 Windowing System czy winealsa.drv powinno się każdemu informatykowi kojarzyć jednoznacznie... Ale znów powinno, po kolejnych dwóch dniach dostałem równie błyskotliwą odpowiedź. Aż się zastanawiam czy oni czasem automatu tam nie wrzucili  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> Witam,
> 
> Przyczyn może być wiele, zalecamy zatem wykonanie aktualizacji
> 
> sterownikow (szczegolnie do karty graficznej i dzwiekowej, lecz takze do
> ...

 

No więc bawimy się dalej, trzeba by ich w ogóle nakierować z powrotem na właściwą drogę, bo przecież nie pytałem czemu nie działa, ale jak cholerę oszukać  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> Witam,
> 
> sterowniki nVidii mam w najnowszej obecnie wersji, directx 9c, dysk jest w porządku, a system wolny od wirusów (chyba, że są jakieś na płytce instalacyjnej). Wszystko wygląda w porządku, ale gra nie działa, dlatego też nie pytałem o przyczynę, a o możliwość obejścia głupiego testu konfiguracji komputera, bo komputer kilkukrotnie przewyższa wymaganą moc procesora czy karty graficznej i w sumie nie wiem po co taki tester. Jak konfiguracja nie spełnia wymagań, to gra będzie działać wolno, albo się posypie, a nie powinien o tym decydować wadliwy program testujący.
> 
> Raz więc jeszcze, czy jest możliwość ominięcia czy oszukania tego programu ?

 

Po 4 dniach dostaje odpowiedź:

 *Quote:*   

> Witam,
> 
> Poprosimy o raport dxdiag jeszcze raz.
> 
> --
> ...

 

Posłałem, czekam na odpowiedź...

Generalnie, ktoś kiedyś wspominał, że Windows jest lepszy bo ma konkretne firmy za sobą i konkretną pomoc techniczną... Ale dobra, nie kopmy leżącego, wystarczy im ta "wspaniała" pomoc techniczna   :Twisted Evil: 

Nie wiem, może zrobimy jakieś zakłady po ilu mailach czy też dniach się pokapują, że nie używam Windowsa  :Very Happy:  (a jak mi pomogą zrobić co chce i sie w ogóle nie kapną, to wyślemy im całą sumę w podzięce za tą komedie  :Very Happy: )

----------

## szolek

Jak zapytają o cenę tak wypasionego monitora i karty dźwiękowej to nie będę zdziwiony. Sądzę że w którymś mailu napiszą jakąś błyskotliwą informację w stylu "nie wspieramy". Ale nakręcaj. A co!   :Laughing: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Art.root a na pudełku napisali, że to gierka tylko pod Windowsy?  :Smile:  Hehehe. Jak sądzisz ile ludzi miało tam większą styczność z Linuksem?  :Razz:  No i kto powiedział, że siedzą tam informatycy?   :Wink: 

----------

## Poe

nie pierwszy raz spotykam sie z taką "obslugą techniczną". i chyba jeszcze ani razu nie otrzymalem satysfakcjonującej i _pomocnej_ odpowiedzi. nie mówiąc o tym, ze nie raz nie otrzymalem odpowiedzi w ogole... az po prostu czasami czlowieka korci zeby odpisać, zeby ich szlag trafił..

----------

## psycepa

 :Smile:  ja mialem z kolei problem ze sterami do skanera na win2kr3

odpisali ze nie wspieraja i ze im przykro

pogooglalem, starczylo zamienic identifikator systemu (string) w rejestrze z "Windows 2003 Server" na "Windows XP Professional" i poszlo

........* uchowaj nas przed lekarzami, telekomuna i pomoca techniczna  :Smile: 

* - wstawic nazwe bostwa ktoremu oddaje sie balwochwalcze holdy  :Smile: 

----------

## wuja

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ........* uchowaj nas przed lekarzami, telekomuna i pomoca techniczna 
> 
> 

 

Święte słowa.

Coś z innej beczki ale w temacie. Rzadko, ale zdarza się, że nagle brak sieci. Dzwonię do działu technicznego dostawcy i zgłaszam: nie mam internetu, jakiś problem, długo to potrwa?

Natychmiastowa odpowiedź: Jaki/czy ma pan włączony jakiś firewall? może spróbuje pan wyłączyć na chwilę? A w ogóle to jaki Windows?

No ta ja: wprawdzie działa iptables, bo to linux...

Natychmiastowa odpowiedż: aaaa linux, a to zaraz sprawdzimy u siebie.... a faktycznie, już naprawiamy.

Z założenia, zawsze zakładają problem u odbiorcy.

----------

## Belliash

a wiesz, wuja ze mam dokladnie to samo?

mam neta stad: http://siec.lca.pl/ i zawsze jak cos nie dziala to dzwonie i zawsze pytaja mnie czy sprawdzalem polaczenie sieciowe, sieciowke, etc...

Tyle ze ja tam mam juz powane zatargi z adminem i od razu mowie by nie pier***** bo mam linuksa i ze ma to naprawic...

O dziwo po 5min zawsze wszystko wraca do normy... (noo moze prawie zawsze)  :Very Happy: 

----------

## no4b

1) Kiedyś próbowałem też skontaktować się z pomocą techniczną gry, która nawet na Windows się nie odpalała. Dali mi ze 4 wskazówki, nic nie zadziałało i potem już nie odpowiadali...

2) Przynajmniej z siecią nie mam takich problemów. Jak zgłaszam awarię, to od razu przyjmują  :Smile:  Tak swoją drogą, to akurat ludziom od sieci nie dziwę się, że zakłądają problem u użytkownika. Bo niestety zdecydowana większość ludzi nie zdaje sobie sprawy z tego, że np "ftp nie działa" wcale nie daltego, że isp sknocił, tylko dlatego, że nie potrafią skonfigurować firewalla. Wiem to z doświadczenia.

----------

## Johnny_Bit

Pomoc techniczna jest zajebista, co prawda udało mi się raz trafić na idealną pomoc techniczną, która się zapytała jaki mam system, jak usłyszeli linux to się nie dziwili tylko pytali jaka dystrybucja, pełny profesjonalizm... sam kurde tego gościa uczyłem.

Największą wtope to chyba miała pomoc techniczna microsoftu! Chyba inne uczą się od mistrza debilizmu. Otóż gdy za dawnych lat kiedy to pomagałem ludziom z dobra serca i chęci na kasę zadzwoniłem do pomocy microsoftu z kilkoma pytaniami dot. directx media playera i win98 (tak, bardzo stare czasy) chodziło konkretnie jak naprawić problem z takim cholerstwem kiedy to nowy directx tak fajnie zabija media playera że aż pliki systemowe lecą. Po 4 godzinach użerania się i masie kombinacji alpejskich w stylu 

PT:"A na pewno to jest Direct X?"

JA:"No w końcu wasz Windows Update pisze że to właśnie ten direct X, a ja nie mama powodów żeby mu nie wierzyć"

PT:"A może używa pan Innego playera"

JA:"A jest jakiś inny dostępny w systemie po świeżo zainstalowanym systemie i sterownikach i 3 ponownym uruchomieniu, czego była pani świadkiem?"

PT:"No nie, ale musimy się upewnić"

JA:"Siódmy raz co re instalacje systemu?"

PT:"A wszystko inne działa?"

JA:"Kuchenka nie działa, ale to chyba nie wina direct Xa"

PT:"A to na pewno wina tego komponentu? Jak pan do tego doszedł?"

JA:"Pani Joli już mówiłem, panu Markowi, Panu Piotrkowi, Pani Joli jeszcze raz bo biedaczka najwyraźniej zapomniała, pewnie połowie waszego działu i jeszcze raz mam to samo przechodzić?"

I koronne:

PT:"Ale ja się na tym nie znam"

Cytaty mniej więcej, ale tak to przebiegało, bo byłem w dobrym humorze.

----------

## Poe

moj ponowny mail do administracji mojej sieci

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Witam. zwracam się z kolejną prośbą i pytaniem o przekierowanie portów na moj adres (nazwisko Rzońca, na xxxxx). czy byłoby to możliwe. jezeli tak, to kiedy byloby to mozliwe, a jak nie to dlaczego. 
> 
> PS
> ...

 

to juz kolejny mail, ktory wysylam w tej sprawie. nie mam kiedy zadzwonic, poza tym chyba po cos mają tego maila, prawda?

wiedzą ze mam linuksa u siebie, ale nie zawsze to pomaga....

----------

## Raku

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> mam neta stad: http://siec.lca.pl/ i zawsze jak cos nie dziala to dzwonie i zawsze pytaja mnie czy sprawdzalem polaczenie sieciowe, sieciowke, etc...
> 
> Tyle ze ja tam mam juz powane zatargi z adminem i od razu mowie by nie pier***** bo mam linuksa i ze ma to naprawic...
> 
> O dziwo po 5min zawsze wszystko wraca do normy... (noo moze prawie zawsze) 

 

a ja mam na odwrót: dzwonię do mnie różni tacy, że im sieć nie działa (poczta, www, itp). Tydzień temu działało, a teraz nie chce. NIC nie instalowali, NIC nie zmieniali w konfiguracji, NIE MAJĄ firewalla, od tygodnia nie używali komputera. Po pół godzinie okazuje się, że firewall blokuje im port 110 czy 80 czy takie tam. Ale jasne - oni nic nie instalowali...

Albo to samo. Klientowi WCZORAJ jeszcze działało, nie zmieniał nic w ustawieniach od ROKU. Po chwili rozmowy: klient ma zły adres bramy wpisany. Dziwne, jak mu to przez rok chodziło?

Albo z innej beczki: nie działa wysyłanie poczty, pojawia się JAKIŚ błąd. Każę go przeczytać, a tam: wystąpił nieoczekiwany błąd, bla bla bla, numer błędu bla bla bla, serwer zwrócił następujący komunikat: "Aby korzystać z tego serwera, należy włączyć uwierzytelnianie. Szczegóły konfiguracji  pod adresem http://adres". I zwykle w tym miejscu słyszę: "Aha" i klient kończy rozmowę. Jeden bezczel kazał sobie jednak podyktować, jak to ustawić (widocznie był za głupi na oglądanie obrazków, bo pomoc to screeny z konfiguracji OE, krok po kroku, że nawet ameba by pojęła.

Szczytem był klient, któremu nie działał internet. "Nie działa mi internet, łola boga... Włączam internet, a tu komunikat, ze nie można wyświetlić strony". Okazało się, że sobie coś gdzieś kliknął i jak włączał IE, to mu się jako strona startowa ładował ten komunikat IE, że nie można wyświetlić strony.

Kolejny? Miał stronę startową http://jakaś_witryna. Witryna padła i przestała działać (portal upadł czy coś takiego - jakiś portal-krzak). No i klientowi nie mogło się ze startową stroną połączyć, więc dzwoni, że nie działa internet. Na pytanie: czy działa panu www.onet.pl albo nasza strona? klient - tak, działa, ale jak włączam internet, to nie działa.

Mam wymieniać więcej?   :Cool: 

Moje spostrzeżenia są takie: więcej jest jednak klientów-idiotów, niż idiotów w helpdesku.

Nie pracuję w helpdesku (jestem administratorem Unix/Linux), jednak czasami trzeba reagować na problemy klientów. Ze swojego doświadczenia: 50% zgłoszeń nadaje się na bash.org.pl, 48% to wina użytkownika, 1% to problem z mojej strony (coś padło), 1% to problem użytkownika, ale dzięki jego zgłoszeniu udało mi się wykryć inną usterkę.

----------

## Yatmai

 *Raku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Moje spostrzeżenia są takie: więcej jest jednak klientów-idiotów, niż idiotów w helpdesku.

 

No choćby przez to, że userów jest wiele razy więcej  :Very Happy:  A tak jeszcze z innej beczki, jak ktoś sie serio zna i sie ceni to nie pracuje w helpdesku, tylko robi jako admin, programista czy coś podobnego, a nie praca z klientem gdzie trafiają nie dość wyuczeni do pełnienia ww. stanowisk  :Razz: 

----------

## psycepa

tak, trafiaja do helpdesku i do szkol jako nauczyciele informatyki  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## lazy_bum

 *Raku wrote:*   

> Jeden bezczel kazał sobie jednak podyktować, jak to ustawić (widocznie był za głupi na oglądanie obrazków, bo pomoc to screeny z konfiguracji OE, krok po kroku, że nawet ameba by pojęła.

 

Niestety, ale nie mogę się z tym zgodzić.

Słyszałem historię pewnej osoby, która klikała na screenshoty i sie dziwiła, że nic się nie dzieje... <-:

----------

## c2p

Ja mam natomiast taki niezbyt śmieszny motyw, jedynie mogę śmiać się z samego siebie, że zaufałem "sprawdzonej" firmie. Otóz 3 listopada zmieniłem dostawcę Internetu. Przez pierwszych kilka dni miałem mieć najwolniejszy pakiet (160), po zapłaceniu pierwszej faktury mieli mi włączyć zamówiony pakiet (360-40pln/mc). Faktura opłacona 12 listopada, dzisiaj mamy 29, a ja dalej mam 160kbit/s. Postanowiłem więc do nich zadzwonić:

 *Quote:*   

> ja: dzien dobry.
> 
> milypan: dzien dobry. w czym mogę pomóc?
> 
> ja: mam takie pytanie: ile będę czekał na włączenie zamówionej usługi, bo w umowie jest napisane, że 7 dni.
> ...

 

"Dzisiaj" było w poniedziałek. Normalnie jestem wściekły, nawet nie mogę rozwiązać umowy bo 200pln by mnie to kosztowało :/.

----------

## lazy_bum

 *c2p wrote:*   

> "Dzisiaj" było w poniedziałek. Normalnie jestem wściekły, nawet nie mogę rozwiązać umowy bo 200pln by mnie to kosztowało :/.

 

Ale to chyba oni nie dotrzymują warunków umowy, prawda? Więc niby dlaczego miałbyś płacić jakąkolwiek 'karę'?

----------

## Nigredo

Moze to nie pomoc techniczna,ale sytuacja podobna.

Ludzie od mojego ISP, którzy majstrując przy sieci przychodzili czasem do mnie, żeby sprawdzić, czy działa dobrze zwykle wiedzieli jak sobie poradzić z Linuksem. Jednak raz przyszedł jakiś nowy żeby zmienić adresy IP i szukał przez 5 minut panelu sterowania w XFCE  :Laughing: 

----------

## Yatmai

 *Nigredo wrote:*   

> Jednak raz przyszedł jakiś nowy żeby zmienić adresy IP i szukał przez 5 minut panelu sterowania w XFCE 

 

Co to rutyna robi z człowiekiem  :Very Happy:  Ja z drugiej strony często u klienta wbijam ifconfig w tej pseudo-konsoli windowsa  :Very Happy: 

----------

## szolek

Ja miałem natomiast niezłą przygodę na początku działania naszej sieci. Po wielu problemach kiedy już wszystko było na prostej dzwoni akuratnie mój sąsiad. Słuchawkę ze względów technicznych trzeba było trzymać metr od ucha. Małe rozeznanie i okazuje się że wszystko chodzi. Jedynie gościa komputer był nieosiągalny.

Na miejscu od samych drzwi trzeba było wysłuchać litanii. Jak już zostałem dopuszczony do głosu poprosiłem grzecznie o zademonstrowanie. I tu bardzo dziwne bo strony błędów IE bardzo szybko wskakiwały. Jak się okazało panel_sterowania > połączenia_sieciowe i szare ikonki.

I teraz najlepsze bo od tamtego incydentu jest to nasz najlepszy klient.

----------

